# HTS-3200 setup for 10X10 room



## cssandeep (Feb 19, 2010)

I recently bought an Onkyo HTS 3200 Home theater.

Please suggest a setup for the system so that I can get a good bass from it.

The room dimensions are 10"X10".


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Deep, as it is an all in one system placement is key and try and find the best placement for the sub and surrounds, the L/C/R are quite simple, I would start by placing the sub in between either the L/R speakers to start off with and see how it sounds...


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Square rooms can be a problem. Keep trying different setups as suggested. Dennis


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

You will DEFINITELY have to play with placement of the subwoofer to maximize the output and quality from it. The key thing is to find spots that the sound changes (good or bad), and either move it a foot or half a foot in a direction until you find the spot. It's a lot of trial and error because no room is exactly the same so it makes it difficult to provide a general optimum spot. There are some good starting places, like starting a third of the width in from the room. Dr Doan is right, though... square rooms are generally going to pretty tough anyway, though.


----------



## cssandeep (Feb 19, 2010)

I've tried placing the sub diaganolly in one corner of the room, to negligible effect, then in the middle of teh room, still no effect, then under the TV, little effect.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you tried the old trick of placing the sub where you sit and walking around room to see where it sounds best?. Once you find a spot where when your standing there you like it then set sub there and enjoy.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

chadnliz said:


> Have you tried the old trick of placing the sub where you sit and walking around room to see where it sounds best?. Once you find a spot where when your standing there you like it then set sub there and enjoy.


with a small sub like what the Onkyo is I would say that is not a bad idea, as long as the cable reaches far enough...


----------



## cssandeep (Feb 19, 2010)

chadnliz said:


> Have you tried the old trick of placing the sub where you sit and walking around room to see where it sounds best?. Once you find a spot where when your standing there you like it then set sub there and enjoy.


I cant do that, as it is the bed room, and there is not much space to walk around.:crying::scratch::rolleyesno::sad:


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

You could atleast try it and see no? I mean if there isnt much space then how flexible can you be about where to place it?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

cssandeep said:


> I cant do that, as it is the bed room, and there is not much space to walk around.:crying::scratch::rolleyesno::sad:


Have you set it up already and if so how does it sound?


----------



## cssandeep (Feb 19, 2010)

chadnliz said:


> You could atleast try it and see no? I mean if there isnt much space then how flexible can you be about where to place it?


Yeah. I have given it a try. I first placed it between the left and the right speakers.

Thereafter, in one corner (diagonally), then in the opposite corner, then under the right speaker, then under the bed, then in corner of bed, then again under the right speaker.

Of all these settings, the one most appealing has been that under the right speaker.

So I have placed it under the right speaker.

But I am thinking of replacing the sub with a more potent sub, JAMO or Polk Audio or Wharfedale (subject to availability in India).

Please suggest if the change in sub would help?


----------



## cssandeep (Feb 19, 2010)

recruit said:


> Have you set it up already and if so how does it sound?


Yes. I have set it up.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have looked this unit up and it does have Audyssey set up so should help with EQ in your room, but as has been mentioned square rooms can be a problem especially when it comes to bass, I would try several runs of the Audyssey and then listen until you are happy with the sound, if you have no way of moving equipment to any other location then you do not have much choice.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

You haven't told us what the original sub is, so noone can compare to the new subs you're talking about... 
That being said, if the problem is the acoustics of the room, then no, replacing the sub won't help.
Adding a second sub, on the other hand, can.


----------



## cssandeep (Feb 19, 2010)

Its the sub that comes as part of the HT package.

I heard that Onkyo also has some powered subs, so, maybe that could help.
:scratch:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The HTS-3200 is an all in one system so the sub that comes with it is best matched to the speakers that are provided, you could get another sub if you really wanted to but do not throw away good money until you have tried letting the system run in for a bit...


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Once you let it go for a while ala John above, if you do add a second sub we would normally recommend an identical matching sub, if it was powered. Not sure how being passive may affect that, but coordinating mismatched subs for a good combined response requires a bit more acrobatics, and can be just as sensitive to placement options.

When you say you can't walk around, do you mean there aren't many placement options, or do you mean literally, you can't easily walk around? Because as long as there are more placement options, you should try them, and you can try just moving a microphone around instead of walking around. Under the TV may have been a good choice, but in a corner and in the middle of the room are seldom good choices for sub placement.


----------



## cssandeep (Feb 19, 2010)

glaufman said:


> Once you let it go for a while ala John above, if you do add a second sub we would normally recommend an identical matching sub, if it was powered. Not sure how being passive may affect that, but coordinating mismatched subs for a good combined response requires a bit more acrobatics, and can be just as sensitive to placement options.
> 
> When you say you can't walk around, do you mean there aren't many placement options, or do you mean literally, you can't easily walk around? Because as long as there are more placement options, you should try them, and you can try just moving a microphone around instead of walking around. Under the TV may have been a good choice, but in a corner and in the middle of the room are seldom good choices for sub placement.


Second sub is just a thought that crossed my mind. I am trying to bring depth to the sound using the current system itself. But the adjustments seem to be failing as of now.

I am thinking of just dropping the idea for some days and give my mind a rest. And thereafter give it another try.


I mean literally I cant try more options concerning placement of the sub, or moving around and see if the sub really is sounding good at any particular place.


----------



## cssandeep (Feb 19, 2010)

recruit said:


> The HTS-3200 is an all in one system so the sub that comes with it is best matched to the speakers that are provided, you could get another sub if you really wanted to but do not throw away good money until you have tried letting the system run in for a bit...


Its just an idea that crossed my mind.:scratch:

Thats why I posted it here.:dontknow:

To get your advice on this aspect.:help:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Well you could change the sub or add another one but if you had more room to move things around and find it's best placement you may continue to have problems, stick with it and keep trying if possible other locations would be preferable...and keep listening to see how it sounds.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe I don't understand: you have the room for a second sub, but not to change the location of the first sub?


----------

